# Show Braids



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I love pictures of braids people do for shows, and I bet other people do too. I didn't see a thread for something like this, so I'm starting one. I would love to see pictures of braids people have done.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Me and Shadow a couple of years ago, and then this is my button braids on Ruby. Don't laugh- it was only my second time doing them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I've never ridden a horse with braids! LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy, if I could find someone around me to help me out with the braids! But my neighbor doesn't do it (she just pulls the mane), and local people were not very responsive to my request... :-(


----------

